

Interview with AMD Java Labs - dforbin
http://javaposse.com/index.php?post_id=454436
Well someone just convinced me older news is cool as long as it hasn't been posted, and this isn't that old.<p>Fascinating podcast from the AMD java labs team (how many of you knew such a thing existed?). Some nice performance tips, and a must listen for anyone into Java.
======
dforbin
It's a few weeks old, but as someone pointed out to me, if it hasn't been
posted, why not :)

This is a fascinating interview (who here even knew there was an AMD Java
labs?). Some nice performance tips, and just a great listen for anyone into
Java.

